# Sharp Tie Color for Black Suit



## nicholascanada (May 5, 2009)

Hi,
I have finally picked up a new solid black suit. It is a great looking fitted Boss suit, and I really would like some suggestions for tie colors. I have good ideas, but am never sure what exactly looks best with a black suit. I would most likely be wearing strictly white dress shirts with this suit, although I have one white shirt with a ppencil thin black stripe(1 inch between stripes).

Your comments are sooooo appreciated.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

You might want to read this thread that was started a week ago, "*Explain this Black rule again... "*
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94736

As for a conservative tie color, a solid navy blue or burgundy red.


----------



## nicholascanada (May 5, 2009)

Thanks. Yes probably looking for more non-conservative tie colors than solid navy or burgundy. I dont want to look like a politician nor someone on there way to the club...thanks again.


----------



## rmanoj (Mar 6, 2009)

A white shirt with a black suit is really a bit funereal - why not go for something like a cream shirt with a Macclesfield or Spitalsfield woven tie, such as a black and white houndstooth check, to tone down the severity of the suit? I would say that it is also essential that you wear a colourful silk pocket square, again to avoid the boring/ funereal look.


----------



## Joho (Apr 7, 2009)

nicholascanada said:


> someone on there way to the club


Ditch the black suit.

After reading AAAC for nearly two months now, I can't stand the sight of a black suit unless the circumstances necessitate it.


----------



## nicholascanada (May 5, 2009)

Wow, quite surprised by the responses so far. Last time I checked, black to a funeral was not a necessity. Therefore when I see a crisp black suit in an office environment done properly I think it looks very slick. Maybe I am the only one out there that thinks this way!


----------



## Joho (Apr 7, 2009)

nicholascanada said:


> Wow, quite surprised by the responses so far. Last time I checked, black to a funeral was not a necessity. Therefore when I see a crisp black suit in an office environment done properly I think it looks very slick. Maybe I am the only one out there that thinks this way!


Black suits probably look just as good to the untrained eye. Unfortunately, the general public (_especially_ here in America) are far from valid sources of sartorial advice.

Unless I was a chauffeur or a member of an organized crime, I would stick to a dark gray/charcoal or dark blue/navy. You'll find it's far more pleasing to the eye to match different shirts, ties, and pocket squares to a colored suit rather than a black one.

Before I joined AAAC the first suit I planned on purchasing was a black one. Now I can't look at a black suit-wearing Macy's employee without shuddering, let alone wear one myself.

Black pinstripe (or something other than solid black), on the other hand, I would not mind wearing to a nighttime club or party.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

To answer your question, if you plan to wear a black suit with white shirt, then you can pick any tie colour/pattern out there. Maybe brown is the only colour I'd stay away from, but even that can be done. Black and white are so versatile that they can go with just about anything.

Now if you want to avoid looking too boring, then you can add some visual appeal by wearing a patterned shirt (checks or stripes). I try to wear at least one patterned item out of the three (suit, shirt, tie) and no more than two patterned items. I find a solid tie, solid shirt, and solid suit looks a bit dull. Furthermore, I think a nice light blue shirt would look great with your suit and remove some of the boredom.

As for black suits in general, feel free to wear them. Just be aware that a lot of fashion-conscious people think black suits are inappropriate for business occasions. Greys and blues rule the day there.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Silver tie. Black and white dotted tie. Black and silver club stripe.


----------



## Single malt Mark (Apr 11, 2009)

A rich gold color would look nice.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> As for black suits in general, feel free to wear them. Just be aware that *a lot of fashion-conscious people think black suits are inappropriate *for business occasions.


Actually, I think it's just the opposite. Solid black suits are seen as the province of the fashion conscious, the type that change their shoe toe shape from year to year, insist on wearing the "hot" color of the moment, care about labels and designers, etc. Those who object to them are mostly the style classicists, who believe that what's "in" is _irrelevant_, and that what looks good on people doesn't change very much. It's new money versus old money (or the aesthetic of old money, anyway), designer versus tailor, many new things versus fewer perfect things, old=bad versus antique/heriloom=good.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I don't have a prejudice against black suits, and own two of them . . .*

I own two black suits - one a D/B solid black lightweight suit, Polo, the other a black stripe (Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece, in a Regent model).

With a white shirt, I often wear a fairly deep purple tie - either a red-purple/light blue/white repp stripe, or a bluish-purple oversized graph check, with a white pocket handkerchief.

I wore the black stripe suit on Monday, and photos of it were posted on "What are you wearing today" in the Fashion Forum - check out how I wore it (blue shirt, red/gold/blue ancient madder paisley tie, co-ordinating pocket square).

Best of luck, and enjoy the look.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> Actually, I think it's just the opposite. Black suits are the province of the fashion conscious, the type that change their shoe toe shape from year to year, insist on wearing the "hot" color of the moment, care about labels and designers, etc. Those who object to them are mostly the style classicists, who believe that what's "in" is _irrelevant_, and that what looks good on people doesn't change very much. It's new money versus old money (or the aesthetic of old money, anyway), designer versus tailor, many new things versus fewer perfect things, old=bad versus antique/heriloom=good.


I agree with all you said, but I was using a different definition of "fashion conscious", as in someone who is a style classicist.


----------



## Mariuslt (Oct 19, 2008)

I imagine a subdued yellow would be nice. Solid but with some texture


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

nicholascanada said:


> Wow, quite surprised by the responses so far. Last time I checked, black to a funeral was not a necessity. Therefore when I see a crisp black suit in an office environment done properly I think it looks very slick. Maybe I am the only one out there that thinks this way!


I'm sure you are not the only one. A few points (just my opinions):

1. Funerals do not require black suits. Though most folks would agree black suits are appropriate for such occasions, any dark business suit will do, solid preferable to stripe.

2. As a general matter, solid black suits are very controversial in these parts. They are often thought of in the same terms as square-toed dress shoes. Most folks find them much more acceptable for funerals and social occasions (e.g., "clubbing") than business.

3. The dim view of solid black suits is derived in part from tradition and in part from aesthetics. For quite some time black has been considered the color for formal wear and signals a level of formality not in keeping with a business suit. And many folks have noted that it can be a tricky color for many men to look good in. Frankly, many folks associate sold black suits with cheesy popular personalities, gangster wannabe types, and 20 year-olds who may be attracted to such associations. To be perfectly honest (and reveal my bias), I count myself in that number.

4. AA posts that seem most receptive to or supportive of black suits come disproportionately (though not exclusively) from newer posters, and that might suggest something.

5. What CuffDaddy said.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Emerald green. I have a couple of Lanvin ties in emerald green which I wear with a black (though not solid) suit and white shirt and it's a very effective combination.

In general, I think what the ladies call "jewel tones" are good matches.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

David Reeves said:


> Silver tie. Black and white dotted tie. Black and silver club stripe.


Finally someone who answered the OP's question.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Nerev said:


> You might want to read this thread that was started a week ago, "*Explain this Black rule again... "*
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94736
> 
> As for a conservative tie color, a solid navy blue or burgundy red.


I say avoid that thread.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I agree with all you said, but I was using a different definition of "fashion conscious", as in someone who is a style classicist.


I wondered if that might have been your intent. I, personally, think it's preferable to maintain the fashion/style semantic distinction, but the intent is what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Single malt Mark said:


> A rich gold color would look nice.


+1. Back when I wore a black suit to work maybe once a week (it was my version of casual Friday) I had a nice textured gold tie that was a bit shiny in part of the weave I ofter wore with it, along with a cream pocket square. I often got complements on the look.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Do not wear a plain white shirt with a black suit for work. Go for something with a bit of colour, plain blue or striped/checked; even if there is white in the shirt, e.g. purple gingham shirt with white as the base colour. 

I like plain white shirt with a black suit and a black/white POW tie (even smarter as 3-piece) but not something I would wear for work.


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

nicholascanada,

You can pretty much wear whatever tie color and pattern you damn well choose. The solid white shirt and solid black suit will be an agreeable background to whatever you decide.

Keep in mind that a white colored tie will be difficult to pull off, and that your complexion will guide the amount of contrast required of your tie. Go for a nice, good quality tie as it will be on show, and if you do go for a pocket square, there is no need to match it perfectly to your tie.


----------



## Fiat Justicia (May 9, 2009)

No sense in limiting yourself to only white shirts. If you're going to stick to solids, I like wearing light blue with my black suit. Try purple ties.

Most Hugo Boss suits I've seen have thin lapels, so be sure to buy your ties accordingly.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*not a driver*

I wear a black suit with a white shirt often, with a variety of ties, to BLACK ties.

Trust me, I don't look like a driver or a waiter, nor a boring look.

It's the way you carry yourself that adds to your presentation.


----------



## nicholascanada (May 5, 2009)

Yes it the suit actually has a peak lapel. Lots of good ideas, thanks everyone. Quite the discussion..I never knew this question would stir so many emotions!


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

The suit color choice depends highly on the county convention. I would prefer a navy suit color myself, but if the black or charcoal is business standard, I do have and rotate both suits color only. And with black shoes only anytime. Other color of suit is seen as something slightly inferior for business purposes.


----------



## sickinthebin (Oct 24, 2008)

As the original question referred to a "sharp" tie to go with a black suit, how about looking at Duchamp? (www.duchamplondon.com )

They're certainly not to everyone's taste but you mentioned wanting something not conservative and they definitely fall into that category.

I guess it depends on when you're wearing it, they could be a bit much for most offices.


----------



## nicholascanada (May 5, 2009)

Yes Duchamp actually looks not bad, maybe a bit too out there on some designs. Thanks again for the discussion. I was hoping actually for a few pictures of ties with black suits that people thought looked best, but it appears the discussion mainly has been around whether black suits are appropriate for business and not my original question! Oh well..thanks anyway.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

nicholascanada said:


> Yes Duchamp actually looks not bad, maybe a bit too out there on some designs. Thanks again for the discussion. I was hoping actually for a few pictures of ties with black suits that people thought looked best, but it appears the discussion mainly has been around whether black suits are appropriate for business and not my original question! Oh well..thanks anyway.


See: https://fromthewaistup.wordpress.com/


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would recommend a thin black tie with a wider silver tie clasp and very dark glasses. 

Be sure not to forget your Forget Me Wand so that you can zap everyone's memory you see of you wearing the black suit to an event that didn't include a corpse.

PK


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Light blue shirt, with or without stripes, silver tie.
Ralph Lauren has some great silver/black ties.
Throw in a bright color...pink, yellow, green, orange...pocket square (puff fold)...
Gray, not black, socks.
My dos centavos....


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Nicolas: Don't feel alone, I myself have two black suits, and I wear them both. I also have an RL shirt with black and white stripes on the body, and white color and cuffs, that I also wear with one of the black suits. I looked for a long time for appropriate ties, and thought about a plain red in either satin or rep stripe(ala Brooks Bros), or a black pindot with white dots or maybe gold dots. I also considered a stripe in a variety of greys and black, but I settled on a black and silver paisley by Ike Behar. This tie is low-key, but with the striped shirt it pops. Now, I just need to get a black and white pocket square, and Robert Talbott has one that's white with black borders and black pindots. I just can't bring myself to spend $75. for a square

Mark S.


----------

